# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  أسماء و صور أبواب صحن مشهد الامام الحسين عليه السلام0

## حبايب

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
عظّم الله لكم الأجر في مصاب أبي عبد الله الحسين.

للصحن الشريف عشرة أبواب، يؤدي كل منها إلى الشارع الدائري المحيط بالروضة والشوارع المتفرعة منه، وقد جاءت كثرة هذه الأبواب من اجل تخفيف حدة الزحام في مواسم الزيارات، وجميع الابواب مصنوعة من الخشب الساج وبأشكال بديعة، وعليها سقوف مغلّفة بالقاشاني، وتتضمن حواشيها الآيات القرآنية الكريمة، والأبواب هي:

*باب القبلة:**وهو من أقدم الأبواب، ويعد المدخل الرئيسي إلى الروضة الحسينية، وعرف بهذا الاسم لوقوعه إلى جهة القبلة.*
** 

*========================================*

*باب الرجاء:يقع بين باب القبلة وباب قاضي الحاجات.*
**

*========================================*
*باب قاضي الحاجات:يقع هذا الباب مقابل سوق التجار (العرب)، وقد عرف بهذا الاسم نسبة إلى الإمام الحجة المهدي (عجّل الله فرَجَه). 


========================================
باب الشهداء:يقع هذا الباب في منتصف جهة الشرق حيث يتجه الزائر منه إلى مشهد العباس عليه السّلام، وعرف بهذا الاسم تيمناً بشهداء معركة الطف.


========================================*
حبايب* 

*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا على الموضوع 
رزقنا الله زيارة الإمام الحسين ....

----------


## فتونه

الله يعطيك العافيه نسالكم الدعاء وزياره

----------


## مريم المقدسة

رزقنا اللة فى الدنيا زيارتهم وفى الاخرة شفاعتهم ومشكورة على هدة الموطوع

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

اللهم ارزقنا زيارتهم في الدنيا وشفاعتهم في الاخرة 

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

اللهم ارزقنا زيارة الحسين عليه السلام في الدنيا وشفاعته في الاخرة 

الله يعطيك العافية اخوي..
مأجور ان شاء الله.

----------


## حــــايــرة

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

اللهم ارزقنا زيارة الحسين عليه السلام في الدنيا وشفاعته في الاخرة 

الله يعطيك العافية اخوي..

----------


## جررريح الررروح

اللهم ارزقنا زيارة الحسين عليه السلام في الدنيا وشفاعته في الاخرة 

طرح رائع 
سلمت اناملكم
تحياتي

----------


## عنيده

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

اللهم ارزقنا زيارتهم في الدنيا وشفاعتهم في الاخرة 

الله يعطيك العافية ويسلمووو ع الصور والعلومات

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

اللهم ارزقنا زيارة الحسين عليه السلام في الدنيا وشفاعته في الاخرة 

طرح رائع بالفعل
يسلموووووووووووو

----------


## الم الانتظار

شكرا على الموضوع 
رزقنا الله زيارة الإمام الحسين ....

----------


## عراقي أصيل

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد جزاكم الله خير جزاء

----------


## al_wasim

مشكور اخوي ع الصور 
رزقنا الله زيارتهم في الدنياء وفي الاخره شفاعتهم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

السلام عليك ياأباعبدالله

والله القلب يفز على طاري زيارتك يامولاي

كيف من يشوف المحب أبواب المشهد

يارب يرزقنا في الدنيا زيارتكم وفي الآخره شفاعتكم


حبايب .. مشكور والله يوفقك

----------


## دموع جارفه

الله يعطيك العافيه يارب العالمين...
يسلموووووووو 
تقبلي مروري...

----------


## زهرة الصباح

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

اللهم ارزقنا زيارتهم في الدنيا وشفاعتهم في الاخرة

تسلم اخوي ع المجهود الراائع 

وفقك الله

----------

